# ultramel stripe corn



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

is it possible???


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Not only is it possible, its already done:lol2: credit is on the photo


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

oooooh like that lol, how much wud 1 of them set me back lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Im not sure to be honest, this ones in the states and someones just popped it out, may be a little while before they are avaliable, but i'd imagine the price would be a few pounds over loads:lol2:


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

bit more than i earn lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Its just a waiting game, prices will drop pretty quickly, as you only need to put an amel stripe to them for 50% ultramel stripes out directly in the f1:no1:


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

yea true


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

thats nice, orobably set you back a a few grand though!


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats a lovely stripe, didnt know you could get the stripes out first time though.
Dawn


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Corny-Dawny said:


> Thats a lovely stripe, didnt know you could get the stripes out first time though.
> Dawn


 
yeah amel stripe to ultramel stripe:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

:lol2: Ha Ha.
You know what I meant lol
So you can then apart from stripe to stripe?
Dawn


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Corny-Dawny said:


> :lol2: Ha Ha.
> You know what I meant lol
> So you can then apart from stripe to stripe?
> Dawn


 
What i meant is that cause some ultramel stripes have been produced, then it would be very easy to chuck out loads by simply pairing with amel stripes

It would probably take a while to take hold before it happens, but like anyother ultramel morph, easy to replicate and get direct results in the f1 once the initial snake is produced:no1:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

To buy now would prob set you back about £500 but as the Capt says, because Ultramel is co-dom with Amel once the original Ulramel stripes are ready to breed then the price will tumble as they'll be easily produced..........


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Ah right I understand what you mean lol.
Thanks for that.
Thought it was too easy.
Dawn




captaincaveman said:


> What i meant is that cause some ultramel stripes have been produced, then it would be very easy to chuck out loads by simply pairing with amel stripes
> 
> It would probably take a while to take hold before it happens, but like anyother ultramel morph, easy to replicate and get direct results in the f1 once the initial snake is produced:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and another to drool over..... 









(Pic by T&J corns, snake owned by Stephen Wagner)


----------

